# Διάφορα Προιόντα > UPS & Πηγές Τροφοδοσίας >  χαλασμένο τροφοδοτικό

## jean

Καλησπέρα, 
  έπεσε το παρακάτω τροφοδοτικό στα χέρια μου, ο μεγάλος πυκνωτής ήταν σκασμένος, αλλάχτηκε, αλλα δεν δουλεύει! όλα τα υπόλοιπα δεν δείχνουν κάτι ασυνήθιστο... 
πώς μπορώ να μετρήσω τον μετασχηματιστή? στην έξοδό του θα πρέπει να βγάζει 12V εναλλασσόμενα?
Στην δεύτερη φωτογραφία, αυτό κάτω αριστερά (σαν λαμπάκι) που το διαπερνά 220V... τι είναι?? Λαμπάκι? :Blink: 
τι άλλο μπορώ να ελέγξω??

Ευχαριστώ!! :Wink:  :Wink: 


IMG_20130527_172802.jpgIMG_20130527_172819.jpg

----------


## JOUN

Μετρα επανω στον πυκνωτη που αλλαξες αν εχει 310-320V DC και βλεπουμε..Αυτο που λες οτι μοιαζει με λαμπακι ειναι ασφαλεια,ειναι σε σειρα με την φαση.

----------


## jean

!!!όχι!!! 1.3V βγάζει!!!   :Sad:   αυτό σημαίνει οτι δεν φτάνει εκεί το ρεύμα?

----------


## jean

λοιπόν αυτή η ασφάλεια... πιθανολογώ οτι είναι καμένη, εκτός του οτι είναι μαυρισμένη, στο μπιπ του πολυμέτρου δεν μπιπ...ίζει! :Tongue: 
βέβαια είναι σε σειρά με την φαση, μήπως το ελέγχω κάπως αλλιώς αυτό?

----------


## JOUN

Ε ναι ρε Γιαννη,καμμενη ασφαλεια ειναι ..
ΑΛΛΑ:Για να καει κατι την εκανε να καει δεν αυτοκτονησε στα καλα καθουμενα..Πρωτος υποπτος ειναι η γεφυρα να εχει βραχυκυκλωσει.
Με ενα πολυμετρο στην θεση για μετρηση διοδου δες αν σου δειχνει βραχυκυκλωμα.

----------


## jean

:Rolleyes: 

Η θέση για μέτρηση διόδου είναι το μπιπ??
Έχω όλη την καλή διάθεση να δω την γέφυρα, αλλά δε ξέρω πια είναι!!! :Lol: 

Α! sorry, ξέχασα να αναφέρω κάτι σημαντικό, η κόλληση του πυκνωτή ήταν μαυρισμένη, και το ένα ποδαράκι ξεκολλημένο απο την πλακέτα, (σίγουρο βραχυκύκλωμα), οπότε μπορεί (φαντάζομαι) να ήταν αυτός ο λόγος!

----------


## jean

άλλαξα αυτή την ασφάλεια και όλα οκ! λειτουργεί κανονικά!
οι ερωτήσεις που προκύπτουν είναι 2,

1,πόσα Αm ασφάλεια πρέπει να βάλω? Τώρα έβαλα μια 250v 6Α...γιατί αυτή είχα! Δεν έχω βάλει φορτίο ακόμα...
2, τελικά ποια είναι η γέφυρα??? :Confused1: 

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## JOUN

Η γεφυρα ειναι εκεινο το παραλληλογραμμο με κομμενη την μια γωνια διπλα στην ασφαλεια που αλλαξες.Ο ρολος της ειναι να μετατρεπει την εναλλασομενο ταση σε συνεχη.
Τα 6Α ασφαλεια που εβαλες σιγουρα ειναι παρα πολλα.Αν δεν μπορεις να καταλαβεις τι γραφει επανω η καμμενη ασφαλεια βαλε καλυτερα μια στα 2Α.

----------


## jean

*Η γεφυρα ειναι εκεινο το παραλληλογραμμο με κομμενη την μια γωνια διπλα στην ασφαλεια που αλλαξες.Ο ρολος της ειναι να μετατρεπει την εναλλασομενο ταση σε συνεχη.
*
...αντί για 4 διόδους και έναν πυκνωτή δηλαδή???

*Τα 6Α ασφαλεια που εβαλες σιγουρα ειναι παρα πολλα.Αν δεν μπορεις να καταλαβεις τι γραφει επανω η καμμενη ασφαλεια βαλε καλυτερα μια στα 2Α
*
αποκλείεται να καταλάβω τι λέει η ασφάλεια επάνω, στην ετικέτα όμως του τροφοδοτικού, 
input δίνει 100V-240V ac ~1.0A-0.5A
output 12V 4A

αν βοηθάει αυτό!

----------


## .::Nikos::.

> ...αντί για 4 διόδους και έναν πυκνωτή δηλαδή???


4 διόδους έχει μέσα. 4 πόδια δεν έχει; Τα 2 πρέπει να είναι είσοδοι AC και τα άλλα δύο DC +  - έξοδοι. (θα τα γράφει πάνω λογικα)

----------


## jean

> 4 διόδους έχει μέσα. 4 πόδια δεν έχει; Τα 2 πρέπει να είναι είσοδοι AC και τα άλλα δύο DC +  - έξοδοι. (θα τα γράφει πάνω λογικα)



ναι, ναι...σωστά!!!

Ευχαριστώ!

----------

